# Iframe-Höhe wieder automatisch



## urian (8. Dez 2011)

Hi an alle!

Hier hab ich ein Script gefunden, was die Höhe eines Iframes automatisch anpasst:

iFrame-Höhe an dessen Inhalt automatisch anpassen v2 - Professor Web - Das Webdesigner Portal & Blog


```
<script type="text/javascript">
  var framefenster = document.getElementsByTagName("iFrame");
  var auto_resize_timer = window.setInterval("autoresize_frames()", 400);
  function autoresize_frames() {
    for (var i = 0; i < framefenster.length; ++i) {
        if(framefenster[i].contentWindow.document.body){
          var framefenster_size = framefenster[i].contentWindow.document.body.offsetHeight;
          if(document.all && !window.opera) {
            framefenster_size = framefenster[i].contentWindow.document.body.scrollHeight;
          }
          framefenster[i].style.height = framefenster_size + 'px';
        }
    }
  }
</script>
```

Das Script funktioniert lokal perfekt. Online auch. Sobald die Funktion aber über 2 Domaine greift, muckt die Höhe. Die Ausgabe beschränkt sich nur auf die voreingestellte Höhe des iframes. Logisch. Deshalb hab ich folgende Funktion in den iframe-Inhalt eingefügt:


```
<script type="text/javascript"> document.domain = document.domain.split('.').slice(-2).join('.'); </script>
```

Klappt lokal prima, online funktoniert es wieder nicht... ich dachte mir schon, die Zeit in erster Funktion oben zu erhöhen, weil das iframe vllt noch nicht geladen hat, aber mehr als 5000 Millisekunden sind ja wirklich Schwachsinn... vor allem, wenn es danach immer noch nicht funktioniert.

Hab ich irgendetwas übersehen?

Ich danke demjenigen immens, der es für Wert erachtet, hierauf zu antworten.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2011)

warum postest du das bei Java-Basics, was immer dein Thema ist?

JavaScript ist nicht Java, schon gar nicht Basics, 
falls für irgendwelche WebFrameworks gedacht gibt es da auch eigene Unterforen, keine Java-Basics


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2011)

Das ganze fällt auf den ersten Blick wohl unter cross side scripting. Da wird der Browser so nicht mitmachen. Ich glaube aber google hat da mal was gebastelt um genau sowas zu realisieren, vielleicht hilfts dir ja bei deiner Suche.


----------



## faetzminator (12. Dez 2011)

Genau. Der XSS Schutzmechanismus wird hier "das Problem" sein. Cross-Site-Scripting ? Wikipedia


----------

